# Looking to continue my professional career in a new location!



## escalar (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello all! I was looking to continue my career in the 2014 season. A bit about me, I have found that creating a diverse background of personal, leadership, and work experience is essential in my preparation for this field. I have experience working with multiple agencies both government and private. My time spent as Terra Firma Forestry’s primary tree climber and foreman consisted of hazard tree removal over structures, canopy thinning and pruning and heavily wind damaged trees. My extensive hours in the forest and on the rope, have led to my confidence, and in turn, proficiency with climbing 
spike-free, using and operating chain bars up to twenty-four inches on rope, above ground rigging, and ground crew management. My time spent as a foreman, consisted of leading members older then myself, through challenging and demanding forest restoration and urban arborcare projects. I have worked with a special needs population as a rock climbing and caving guide and volunteer regularly at a wildlife refuge. My technical rope handling skills have been derived from my experience in swift water rescue, rock climbing, and mountaineering. I am committed to environmental stewardship, which guides all of my interactions with nature. Specifically my education consists of a B.A. in Outdoor Leadership and an A.A. in Outdoor Recreation and Leadership. Seeing a desire to diversify my skills and knowledge, I expanded my range to include a Certificate of Forestry. 

Professionally guiding rock climbing, caving, and timber crews, I recognized the importance and value of having a group work efficiently as a team. Managing high-risk environments made me aware of the importance of attention to detail and safe work habits. 

Striving to perform confidently, I manage risks, and exceed expectation. If you have any questions, please feel free to call or email me at your convenience. I look forward to hearing from you.

Please check out my professional website to see my resume or learn more about me: www.goodfeller.com or [email protected]

Thanks, and when in doubt, go higher!


----------



## proarbor1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Are you interested in the Washington, DC area at all? We are staffing a new team here.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 25, 2013)

You have a cool name, Moses Cooper.


----------



## Splintered Forest (Apr 24, 2014)

Moses,

I am with Splintered Forest and we are just outside the Denver area in the foothills of Evergreen/Conifer. We are hiring for professional tree climbers for this upcoming season. Work can start immediately. Pay is negotiable but starting at $25+/hr for the right person. If you are interested please send a resume to [email protected] or feel free to contact us via our website at splinteredforesttreeservices.com

Sincerely,

Brad Huddleston
Owner/Manager
Splintered Forest, LLC


----------



## alpineman (Jun 18, 2014)

Moses,
Did you ever find a job? Denver is always looking for good tree climbers. Alpine Tree is expanding and offering top pay for experienced climbers. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Professional tree (Aug 8, 2014)

Are u looking to move to ontario??


----------



## Majestic Tree Care (Aug 8, 2014)

We are looking for an experienced climber in Michigan. If interested, please get in touch!


----------



## Ucf1993 (Aug 30, 2014)

Arbor Masters has openings in the mid west if interested email me your contact info. [email protected].


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

escalar said:


> Hello all! I was looking to continue my career in the 2014 season. A bit about me, I have found that creating a diverse background of personal, leadership, and work experience is essential in my preparation for this field. I have experience working with multiple agencies both government and private. My time spent as Terra Firma Forestry’s primary tree climber and foreman consisted of hazard tree removal over structures, canopy thinning and pruning and heavily wind damaged trees. My extensive hours in the forest and on the rope, have led to my confidence, and in turn, proficiency with climbing
> spike-free, using and operating chain bars up to twenty-four inches on rope, above ground rigging, and ground crew management. My time spent as a foreman, consisted of leading members older then myself, through challenging and demanding forest restoration and urban arborcare projects. I have worked with a special needs population as a rock climbing and caving guide and volunteer regularly at a wildlife refuge. My technical rope handling skills have been derived from my experience in swift water rescue, rock climbing, and mountaineering. I am committed to environmental stewardship, which guides all of my interactions with nature. Specifically my education consists of a B.A. in Outdoor Leadership and an A.A. in Outdoor Recreation and Leadership. Seeing a desire to diversify my skills and knowledge, I expanded my range to include a Certificate of Forestry.
> 
> Professionally guiding rock climbing, caving, and timber crews, I recognized the importance and value of having a group work efficiently as a team. Managing high-risk environments made me aware of the importance of attention to detail and safe work habits.
> ...


Interested in Beautiful, lake life MN? I’m Stacy Blue with Lake State Property and Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocated assistance available as well as housing. [email protected]. Our climbers make top dollar for the area.


----------

